# Who has glasses?



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

So I went and had my eyes checked yesterday and I found out I need glasses. All I know is I'll be getting a bifocal type lens. Any advice on type of glass and frames that are good but won't break the bank. My eyes are pretty sensitive by light, so I wear sunglasses all the time. I've heard the lenses that turn dark don't work all that well for sensitive eyes like my. So I've thought about getting those flip down shades. Anybody use those?


Thanks, I'm excited to start seeing deer again!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Seriously, you don't need expensive glasses. The day of spending $300-$400 for a pair of glasses is long gone. I am pretty rough on glasses and have discovered that these cheap places that advertise on TV are the way to go. Just run over to America's Best and grab a couple pair. The bifocals and special glass, etc, are all available, course they are more than the $69.99, but still WAY less money than the price you'll pay at most of the places your eye Dr. wants you to go to.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I was told that I needed bifocals around 20 years ago and never got them. I got glasses that were good for distance and picked up some cheap readers at the drug store. 

I then had my cataracts removed and they told me that I still needed the bifocals with standard glass on top and magnified on the bottom. I stuck with the cheap readers. 

A couple of years ago when they told me that I needed to use bifocals I got what they call a computer grind. It magnifies most at the bottom and progressively gets less as it goes up. The only time that I really wear them is when I am reading something such as a book. Then last year I got some real bifocals, all I can say is wow. What everyone told me is true about them, they are horrible. So I went back to my old pair with the computer grind. I would never wear either pair out in the hills hiking around. 

Even back when I wore glasses they were fine for hiking and hunting once I got used to them. But it was a pain to pack two pair all over the place but with long arms I could read if I had to. 

So all I can say is to explore all of your options and be prepared to go through a few lenses before you find what really works for you.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I agree with getting whatever cheap regular glasses you can find, but I will always use my vision insurance to get as good of prescription sunglasses as I can. Based on how much you are out in the mountains, I would imagine you'll appreciate prescription sunglasses a lot get good use out of them.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Seriously, you don't need expensive glasses. The day of spending $300-$400 for a pair of glasses is long gone. I am pretty rough on glasses and have discovered that these cheap places that advertise on TV are the way to go. Just run over to America's Best and grab a couple pair. The bifocals and special glass, etc, are all available, course they are more than the $69.99, but still WAY less money than the price you'll pay at most of the places your eye Dr. wants you to go to.


BP, you crack me up!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Costco, if you are a member, has really cheap glasses. 

You can find good frames that are cheap most places outside of the eye doctor. Biggest difference I notice from online websites and cheaper places are the lenses. It's literally just like optics! You can get the foggy plastic cheap lenses, or nice clear glass (with flip down aviator Tom Cruises of course). 

I would recommend making sure you get good lenses, wherever you go.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Had glasses since I was 16 or 17. Johnnycake hit it on the head. Hate it when he's right. But don't scrimp on perscription lenses and get good ones. I've got WileyX that have been good. My costa non-perscriptions are great glasses and really like them. 

My brother had cataracts because of medications he had to take and he got both eyes done, one near and one far. He shoots right handed so his far lens is right eye and near lens left eye. He just closes an eye to shoot. Still can't hit anything though, but he never could. Just kidding. He said he didn't notice anything, but loves no glasses.

Zenni optical has glasses for like $50. My other brother uses them a lot and seems to like them. I used to have optical insurance but don't anymore, so I find the cheapest I can get but still see and have some adjustability.

Good luck. But it is nice to see. I did lose a pair of glasses on the mountain once. Don't take them off an put them on a rock in case they get fogged up, or you're trying to see somehting close......because the rocks look the same. and you can't see when you don't have glasses.....


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

My wife doesn't have that exact issue but does deal with the problem of having specialized corrective lenses. The transition lenses are definitely slow and odd in many outdoor situations. She chose to always carry both corrective glasses and sunglasses with corrective lenses. Works well if you are organized enough to remember both (I'm not). 

Only problem is many insurance plans only allow a certain number of frames and lenses per year. Could be expensive up front.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I've been wearing them for 50+ years. Pain in the butt, but sure is nice to see.

My normal glasses are blended bifocals. I wear them 95% of the time and use clip on sunglasses when needed. I do have a pair of prescription sunglasses corrected to see far that I wear when outdoors skiing or riding an ATV.

I live in my glasses so prefer lightweight bendable frames. Lightweight seems to stay in place better. And bendable so the frames don't crack when I always seem to fall asleep with them on. :smile:

They will take some getting used to for sure. And getting the percentage of the lens corrected for far and near vision right can be a little hard to figure out at first.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

About 10 years ago I got a pair of progressives, but back then it wasn't stylish to wear big lenses so the small lenses for the "cool" looking glasses weren't really big enough for the bifocal area, had to move my head to read back and forth and up and down. Since I am rough on glasses I bought the unbreakable frames where you can squish them together or wrap the stems around your finger and they spring right back into shape, cost me over $500 back then and they have just sat in my drawer for the last 10 years. I buy the cheap readers to read.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I've worn glasses for 30 years. Yep it sucks especially hunting in the rain. But you'll get used to them. I buy mine at Costco. I fought the bifocal thing for a few years. I got headaches & tired eyes from eye strain. I caved in and got the progessive lenses. Best thing ever! It doesn't take long to get used to them. Get transitioning lenes also. No need for two pairs of glasses.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wore corrective eye wear for 50 years. Had Lasix surgery. There's a 6% chance it won't work...I am in the 6%. It sucks.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I can see fine, 15-20 vision but I cant see close up. I grabbed the 4 pack of readers at Sam's Club and they didn't last long. I did what Jerry did and headed to Lens Crafters and spent the money on progressive lenses. I did the auto darkening lenses and they work great for me. I can do carpentry work in the sun and see my measurements for accurate cuts and not chop off my fingers.


The lenses are fairly cheap in price. They get you on the frames! I went with Oakley frames and they fit snug, but don't hurt the ears. I paid close to $700 for them, but I believe it was a great investment.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

progressive and auto dark!!


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

No glasses for me.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Well I pulled the trigger yesterday and I'm getting two pair. One progressive trifocal with non glare lens, which should help with night driving and a second pair of sunglasses with just my distance prescription on those because when I'm driving during the day and outside period, I have sunglasses on 95% of the time. 
I'm really excited to start seeing things in focus again and possibly have less headaches.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Be ready for a learning experience wearing them. 

The first time that I put a pair of glasses on I had a hard time walking around things along with down stars. I can't even imagine how a pair of progressive trifocals are going to be.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Critter said:


> Be ready for a learning experience wearing them.
> 
> The first time that I put a pair of glasses on I had a hard time walking around things along with down stars. I can't even imagine how a pair of progressive trifocals are going to be.


Ya, I was told by the doctor and several others that there's a two or three week learning curve to get used to them.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I wore glasses/contacts for 30 years. I would gladly wear them again. Detached retina in both eyes starting with the left eye 5 years ago and the right eye one year ago. A dozen + eye surgeries, and tens of thousands of dollars later to correct. My left eye is now the dominant eye and it has been a struggle with things like shooting. I have learned to shoot left handed over the past year. I still try to do most of my shooting right handed. No more contacts/glasses for me as the oil that was placed in my eye to hold the retina in place causes cataracts. I had cataract surgery in both eyes and got new lenses. 

I hope anyone reading this post takes their eye health very serious. Don't just go to the cheapest place you can find to get your eyes looked at. All places are not the same and don't examine the same. Also, if you have a lot of floaters, or new floaters, flashes of light (sparks) or any curtain or shading in your vision, get your a$$ to a retinal specialist.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I wore glasses/contacts for 30 years. I would gladly wear them again. Detached retina in both eyes starting with the left eye 5 years ago and the right eye one year ago. A dozen + eye surgeries, and tens of thousands of dollars later to correct. My left eye is now the dominant eye and it has been a struggle with things like shooting. I have learned to shoot left handed over the past year. I still try to do most of my shooting right handed. No more contacts/glasses for me as the oil that was placed in my eye to hold the retina in place causes cataracts. I had cataract surgery in both eyes and got new lenses.
> 
> I hope anyone reading this post takes their eye health very serious. Don't just go to the cheapest place you can find to get your eyes looked at. All places are not the same and don't examine the same. Also, if you have a lot of floaters, or new floaters, flashes of light (sparks) or any curtain or shading in your vision, get your a$$ to a retinal specialist.


 Have you heard anything good or bad about Dr. Griffith in Tooele?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

ridgetop said:


> Have you heard anything good or bad about Dr. Griffith in Tooele?


My wife went there and didn't have good luck. They messed her prescription up and she couldn't see good, and had a headache for 2 weeks. They re-did the eye exam and got her the correct lenses she needed.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I was a back-row sitter in college (late 90's). One day while in class the professor put up a slide on the over-head projector. He asked us on the back row if it was focused, to which I responded "no". Everyone turned around and looked at me -- the professor commented to "go get your eyes checked".

the first time i drove down main street with my new glasses, I was amazed that i could read the street signs from such a distance!

20+ years later, my eyes continue to get worse. I'm sure that staring at a computer screen all day long, and then the constant use of a smart-phone (reading, etc.) has played some part in this. I'm sure being 44 years old plays a part too -- my eyes just struggle to focus quickly. This means that I can't watch ballgames on TV without wearing my glasses. In fact, I'm starting to wear them more, and more for just general TV watching. I always wear them when driving at night.

The problem I have is hunting. I'm getting better with walking while wearing my glasses. There were many years that I couldn't walk in them -- I'd trip and stumble on smooth surfaces. There's no way I could navigate a forest with them on. 

I truly believe that some of my lack of success with deer hunting is because I struggle to see them. I do better with elk. When I do see deer I can tell if a buck is "good" or not. I cannot count points unless I get a clear look through the binos. I've started making a better effort at wearing my glasses while hunting, but I struggle. One major struggle I have is using my binos. I'll try to look through the binos with my glasses, but it just doesn't work well, and I feel like it scratches up my lenses. If I attempt to take the glasses off to use the binos, it's just too much movement. It drives me crazy (off, on, off, on, off, on....). I think I need to just suck-it-up, and admit that I need them, and use them.

any suggestions on wearing glasses and using binos?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

PBH said:


> any suggestions on wearing glasses and using binos?


That is usually something that you need to figure out yourself. I scratched up a pair of glasses pretty good once by just folding over the eye cups on a pair of binoculars. The glasses contacted the binocular lens and the harder surface won. After that I would just remove my glasses. Some people depending on their head can just slide the glasses up onto their foreheads to look through binoculars but I couldn't do that so I would just remove them and hook them into my shirt so that I wouldn't loose them. One time when I first started wearing them I took them off and sat them on a rock. Well, a couple miles later I realized what I had done and took a long hike back to pick them up.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I use binoculars all the time with my glasses on. I don't fold up the eye cups. Just use them like normal. It reduces the FOV somewhat but it never bothers me.

I also keep a lens brush in my case to take care of the worst of the dust. Both on the Bino's and glasses. But I usually have some wear on the lenses but nothing too bad and generally get a couple of years out of them.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

What binos are you using? I've had glasses a very long time and haven't ever had any issues. I get scratches from other stuff, but not from binoculars. 

The issue I have with glasses is them fogging up looking through binoculars. That can get frustrating, or looking through a scope to shoot something.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I have a pair of Nikon 7X35 and a pair of Vortex 10X50. It is the dust accumulation on either the eye cups or glass lenses that causes the scratching. Like I said it is not a major problem if you are careful.

Fogging can certainly be a problem. I find I need to take my glasses off for the crosshairs of the scope to be clear. But that does not seem to effect the target clarity.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I've had glasses since the 3rd grade so I got them a couple years ago..:mrgreen: 

Get contacts! If that is an option... Misplace your glasses once while going #2 in the mountains and you'll get contacts the next day, especially when you have to have your face 2 feet away from the turd before you realize your glasses aren't there.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

katorade said:


> I've had glasses since the 3rd grade so I got them a couple years ago..:mrgreen:
> 
> Get contacts! If that is an option... Misplace your glasses once while going #2 in the mountains and you'll get contacts the next day, especially when you have to have your face 2 feet away from the turd before you realize your glasses aren't there.


I don't think contacts would be very good in my work environment, with all the dust and all. Same with hiking around in all the wind and dust blowing.


----------



## Cerko (Feb 17, 2020)

I wear glasses for the past 20 years and I had those with flip down shades. It's a good option when you go out


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

It's been about 3 months now that I've had glasses and I definitely feel like it was a pretty easy transition. The first few weeks were pretty rough and I almost fell down some stairs because my debt perception was off.:shock: I think because of the fact that I've been very dependent on sunglasses for the past 30+ years. Wearing regular glasses hasn't been that big of a deal. 
I did get a pair a sunglasses for my distance only vision but I don't use them all that often. Instead, I got a pair of slipover sunglasses that clip onto my regular glasses and I use those most of the time.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

ridgetop said:


> It's been about 3 months now that I've had glasses and I definitely feel like it was a pretty easy transition. The first few weeks were pretty rough and I almost fell down some stairs because my *debt *perception was off.:shock: I think because of the fact that I've been very dependent on sunglasses for the past 30+ years. Wearing regular glasses hasn't been that big of a deal.
> I did get a pair a sunglasses for my distance only vision but I don't use them all that often. Instead, I got a pair of slipover sunglasses that clip onto my regular glasses and I use those most of the time.


I'm not sure if debt perception is worse than depth perception but I'm glad they are working out for you.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

middlefork said:


> I'm not sure if debt perception is worse than depth perception but I'm glad they are working out for you.


I'm glad to know that some of you hang onto every word I type. lol


----------

